# Case 801B 3 point hydraulic cylinder



## Stryker777 (Sep 17, 2008)

I am wondering if anyone knows of a source for a rebuild kit for the hydraulic cylinder on the 3 point of a Case-O-Matic 801B? I see no serial numbers on it and I do not have the part number from a manual or anything. Even a part number would be of great help.
Thanks!


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

First of all welcome to the Tractor Forum!

When I had to get seals for a hydraulic cylinder I just removed it and took it to a local hydraulic shop. They sold the rebuild kit (around $30 IIRC) and of course had no problem getting the correct parts. I figured it wasn't that much more work since I had to remove the cylinder anyway to be able to replace the seals. 

Andy


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Have you checked with these guys yet?

http://www.ssbtractor.com/david-brown-tractor-parts.html


----------



## Stryker777 (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks 
I checked there but would have to call them I guess. I will pull it off and take it in.

Thanks again for the replies!


----------

